
Discovery of Titanic in 1985 was cover for classified military operation - jlgaddis
https://www.nationalgeographic.org/newsroom/national-geographic-museum-reveals-previously-classified-story-about-legendary-shipwreck-in-titanic-the-untold-story-opening-may-30/
======
jlgaddis
N.B.: I've "editorialized" the title as the original, _" National Geographic
Museum Reveals Previously Classified Story About Legendary Shipwreck in
‘Titanic: The Untold Story,’ Opening May 30"_, is just a bit too long for the
HN submission form, but I certainly won't be offended if it's edited or
updated to something more accurate or appropriate.

~~~
gus_massa
What about: " _Previously Classified Story About Legendary Shipwreck in
‘Titanic: The Untold Story’_ "

In the unofficial extended guidelines, the recommendation is to use a part of
the title, the subtitle or a relevant sentence of the text.

